# Extended holiday planned during Jobseekers Benefit



## spreadsheet (6 May 2010)

My role is due to be made redundant in June and I will have to sign on.

I had 6 weeks annual leave built up to take in July/August and have flights booked.

I understand I can take 2 weeks holidays while on Jobseekers Benefit.

My question is, how does the remaining 4 weeks away affect my claim?


Specifically:

Should I sign on in June and then sign off in July before I go?
If so, will I still be able to sign back on to Jobseekers Benefit when I come back?
Will I still get 52 weeks JB before I have to do the means test for Jobseekers Allowance or is it counted as 12 calendar months, ie would I loose the 4 weeks JB?
Or should I wait and sign on when I come back to Dublin September and be assured of the full 52 weeks on Jobseekers Benefit?


----------



## Welfarite (6 May 2010)

This from www.welfare.ie JB FAQs:

'A person may receive Jobseeker's Benefit or Jobseeker's Allowance for 2 weeks holidays (i.e. 12 days excluding Sundays) in any calendar year. These holidays may be taken abroad. 
The person is required to inform the Local Office 2 weeks in advance of their departure and to complete form UP 30. All holiday payments should be made retrospectively, upon confirmation of the position when the person signs on again (on the next normal signing day after their return). If a person goes on holiday for longer than 2 weeks, they may be paid in respect of the first two weeks, but should not receive payment for any period abroad in excess of this.'

You entitlement is 312 days (6 days per week, excluding Sundays). The cumulative days will recommence when you sign on after your break. If you have, say, claimed 100 days, go on holidays, come back and get 12 days 'holiday pay' and sign back on, your cumulative total will start at 112 days from recommencement of your claim.
Waiting to sign on is not recommended. You will have  agap in your PRSI record as you won't get 'credits' and this may affect future entitlements.


----------



## spreadsheet (6 May 2010)

Thanks Welfarite.

That clears it up for me. I'll sign on as soon as possible.

Much appreciated.


----------

